# Lack lustre from autobrite!



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Wouldn't normally post on an open forum over something so daft I can't believe it hasn't been resolved. 

Anyhow story as goes: 

Ordered an autobrite snow foam lance with 5litres of super foam and a 500ml of magifoam. Arrived quickly with a great courier (dpd - timed deliveries) and got on with using the snow foam. Quite liked it really, the superfoam isn't that great but I can live with that. Prefer the magifoam. 

Anyhow, dads birthday come round and thought I'd get him one as he seemed relatively impressed with mine, again all delivered fine unpacked it myself and the only thing missing was the pump dispenser. 

So I thought this won't be an issue I'll drop them a message on Facebook, got a prompt reply asking to email the details and my postal adress to an autobrite email. Did so, waited a week or so... Still not dispenser pump. 

Contact again, asked for adress again, still no pump after a good few weeks, come on guys it's about a 50p item and after being promised the pump it's not great service and it's put me off buying anything from them since.

If I anyone from autobrite reads this, drop me a pm and let's sort this out.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

afraid to say I doubt autobrite will PM you - they've not logged in since January for some reason.. cost aside, personally I would be getting a refund through paypal if that's how you paid..


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't mate I paid on my card with the detailing world deal over the phone. It's such a petty item I feel daft really but it's more the principle now.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

agree totally, doesn't matter if its 50p or £50


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> afraid to say I doubt autobrite will PM you - they've not logged in since January for some reason..


Nuff said.SJ.


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Messaged them again but not holding my breath. Last order from me and my dad anyway. 

Liam


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Just the bottle whats missing?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If this attempt fails I would be more than happy to call in to them to collect/purchase one then post it to you as I only live 20 minutes away and pass most weeks
PM me if I can help
Dave


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know you shouldn't have to if the issue has been acknowledged previously by AD but OP have you called them? Often quickest and easiest way to sort it out.

I've only bought my foam lance on the GB from them and to be fair everything went well. 

Maybe just bad timing with it being one of the busiest trading times of the year with the improving weather?

Hope it gets sorted pal :thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Maybe just bad timing with it being one of the busiest trading times of the year with the improving weather?


No, just pathetic customer service as usual.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Autobrite aren't helping themselves. Such a shame.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got a spare pump dispenser if you like (more than I need), can post it out to ya


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Great offers guys thanks very much for the kind offer to send one through, it's for my dads order its a hassle not having the bloody pump dispenser and trying to get the superfoam out of the barrel.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Just pm me your address


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ad seem to spend more time on facebook

they sponser a page on there and have lot of fan boys,who wont hear a word or bad product review etc said against them

shame as all you hear these days is the bad press for them

also they just had the big easter sale ,and they still late with those orders etc


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Just pm me your address


He's probably lost all belief in that saying


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally I don't care how big or small a company is it's only as good as their customers say it is. There is NO EXCUSE for poor customer service. Put simply you make an error you sort it out and everyone is happy, or you make a error DON'T put it right and you are just another useless company out there.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> He's probably lost all belief in that saying


Hahahaha! It's a shame really. Autobrite were quite respected when I first joined, seems they don't really give a toss about DW members anymore. Which is unfortunate as they have some good products..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

lksopener said:


> I didn't mate I paid on my card with the detailing world deal over the phone. It's such a petty item I feel daft really but it's more the principle now.


You can do chargeback on your debit or credit card if needed. Less than £100 for debit and over £100 for credit.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

All the people having issues should start posting them on FB, maybe, just maybe someone might notice em...but I wouldn't hold my breathe.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I am waiting for a Flex :buffer: to be delivered, i called to see if it would be delivered for this weekend, well they didn't  
From what i have seen and read in various places this weekend they seem to be not very good at this thing.


----------



## Qfruits (Mar 2, 2014)

Msg on Facebook and email and they're fairly responsive and sent me out a new part, followed by a new lance due to not functioning properly.

They've been pretty quick to deliver stuff


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Clyde said:


> All the people having issues should start posting them on FB, maybe, just maybe someone might notice em...but I wouldn't hold my breathe.


They just delete them though!


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Autobrite seem to have gotten to big for there boots being honest they post on facebook constantly about how theyve past 25k likes etc but i made an order with them a while back had a box of nitrile gloves im with the order but ordered them on site parecel arrived no gloves no email or message to say they were out of stock i phoned and was told they would be out within the week took them almost 6 weeks to send them out to me like i say was a 6 quid box of gloves and not a big problem really but its the principal of it


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I messaged on Facebook and they said the dispenser was sent over a week ago. Not got it yet and asked to wait until after the bank holiday. 

Never mind guy on here is sorting me a couple if I ever get one from AB I'll let you know! I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Same reason I don't use them - bad customer service. 

They don't help their resellers (previous bad experience) 

I'd rather spend my hard earned cash elsewhere. 

As Natalie said, get a chargeback and purchase elsewhere. 

Polished Bliss sell them and have free delivery too


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

All there interested in is taking the orders, monies and not satisfying customers! I stopped using them for the same as most poor service


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't used them or their products for quite a while, even though they're only down the road from me, I prefer to use a company that actually cares about their reputation and look after the customers spending their hard earned money. 

Really poor on their part, everyone was raving about them a year or two ago, and a ton of people on here had some form of Autobrite products in their garage.


----------



## pr1vatepiles (Mar 27, 2014)

Placed my first order with them last week for some of their F.A.B. cleaner that has some good reviews on here. Still not received, had to email this morning before they would send it out. 

Not sure if just busy or what, but seems a lot of bad reviews at moment with deliveries and stuff.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

BadgerJCW said:


> They just delete them though!


Spot on there I've seen a few disappear quite quickly. That's why they're not on here anymore I reckon as they can't edit criticism towards them. Shame really as others have said they have some good products. They are clearly losing so much business from this site as well due to customer service but it would seem that Facebook business is enough for them.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

True they can delete but I'm a stubborn git and would just keep reposting the same message and # it too.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

I really like their products, but the customer service I experienced was crap. 

Ordered a snow foam lance and Magifoam through the DW deal, which arrived quickly but the lance didn't work. Various emails and and video requests from them, but no resolution. Eventually sent it back at my cost and about 6 weeks later I finally got a response saying that it was in perfect working order! Received it back a few days later and it was a bloody different one, which looked like a demo one that had been kicking around their workshop! It works perfectly, but a bloody frustrating experience.

I like their products, but I certainly won't be buying direct from them in future.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clearly due to the volume of posts people have issues with AD although often easier to post about a negative rather than a positive experience which is understandable.

My only experience was ordering a lance and foam on the GB via phone. Couldn't fault the service all arrived a few days later and all was good. 

It perplexes me how things seem to be so hit and miss. 

Shame really as decent enough deal on the GB and people must rate their products otherwise they wouldn't be trading.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive bought from them a few times and never had a problem, guess that makes me one of the lucky ones.Decent enough stuff but now I'd buy anything I wanted from their resellers instead, after reading other peoples experiences. What I dont get is how they dont seem to give a 5h1t about customer service, and get away with it?
Mike


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

mike41 said:


> Ive bought from them a few times and never had a problem, guess that makes me one of the lucky ones.Decent enough stuff but now I'd buy anything I wanted from their resellers instead, after reading other peoples experiences. What I dont get is how they dont seem to give a 5h1t about customer service, and get away with it?
> Mike


I think that is peoples gripe on here. Product wise for the most part they seem to be spot on but it is their customer service skills that are not good.

They don't seem to be interested in any follow up if prodcuts go bad/leak or break. They just seem to want quick sales with no follow on.

They do seem to spend a lot of time on facebook but havne't been on here in quite some time for whatever reason so it will be interesting to see how it goes as the Christmas Extravaganza sale is always popular and it is from those sales that a lot of the bad press generates as they simply can't cope. What annoyed people last time was that their orders were due for delivery and then Autobrite closed for crimbo and not a dicky bird was said to the actual customer just by see you in 2 weeks and sod you if you are waiting for an order.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

danwel said:


> I think that is peoples gripe on here. Product wise for the most part they seem to be spot on but it is their customer service skills that are not good.
> 
> They don't seem to be interested in any follow up if prodcuts go bad/leak or break. They just seem to want quick sales with no follow on.
> 
> They do seem to spend a lot of time on facebook but havne't been on here in quite some time for whatever reason so it will be interesting to see how it goes as the Christmas Extravaganza sale is always popular and it is from those sales that a lot of the bad press generates as they simply can't cope. What annoyed people last time was that their orders were due for delivery and then Autobrite closed for crimbo and not a dicky bird was said to the actual customer just by see you in 2 weeks and sod you if you are waiting for an order.


Ive hid them on my FB news feed , got fed up seeing endless pics of american muscle cars while they ignored posts from people asking where their order was


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

mike41 said:


> Ive hid them on my FB news feed , got fed up seeing endless pics of american muscle cars while they ignored posts from people asking where their order was


I deleted them altogether to be honest as i was just fed up with them full stop lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Where are we going to get foam lances from now!!!

That's more poor customer service from AD and a fair few examples of poor service from Direct Hoses too.

You'd imagine that companies would be grateful for the business and would look after their customers, especially when folk have to be careful about spending their hard-earned cash. I had a similar experience with Direct Hoses over a faulty lance. 6 months on and nothing.

Cooks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Where are we going to get foam lances from now!!!
> 
> That's more poor customer service from AD and a fair few examples of poor service from Direct Hoses too.
> 
> ...


I'd rather spend a little more on a foam lance and get proper customer service tbh.

They need to stand up and say yes we have made a mistake and we WILL sort it, however they just ignore their customers.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think Mark is a excellent guy but I cant work out why they are being like they are? they had very good custom of here and to treat some of the people the way they is shocking? 

yet they have a whole new audience on fb and unfort they will be treated like fools

I don't know how they had the cheek to go to waxstock , but they will because its money and that's all they are interested in


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

slineclean said:


> I think Mark is a excellent guy but I cant work out why they are being like they are? they had very good custom of here and to treat some of the people the way they is shocking?
> 
> yet they have a whole new audience on fb and unfort they will be treated like fools
> 
> I don't know how they had the cheek to go to waxstock , but they will because its money and that's all they are interested in


There were a few faces at waxstock I was quite suprised to see, bet nobody said anything though lol, just got some discount


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Reckon they were the second busiest stand at Waxstock.


----------

